# Got 4 walks today now with video Q-view



## ecto1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok we walked four times in today's cook off.  We took 8th in beans 10th in Open 9th in Chicken this one made me a little upset I thought it was my best bird ever and 3rd in Ribs also 12th in Brisket.  I am tired will post pics later.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great fun day. Good job. Cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm tired just hearing about it.

It sounds like fun, but also must be really stressful.

Wow, 3rd in ribs! How many teams were there?


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job !


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2011)

Ecto, mornin'.....Sounds like the walk to fame......next time you will have to make "bad" chicken and take first.......When you finally figure what the judges like, it won't be fun anymore....Keep up the great Q and keep havin' fun......


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait for the pics! Where was the contest?


----------



## roller (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats your a winner..You know me and a friend of mine placed 2nd in a Duck Gumbo cook off one year at the Duck calling contest in Stuttgart Ar. it stressed me out so bad that I said no more compatitions for me...


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 7, 2011)

OK here is some video of the comp we did last weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

Ecto,

Sounds like you had a lot of fun!!!

You always seem to kick butt with your Ribs !!!!

I'll keep rooting for you !!!

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

CONGRATS My Friend!!

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the video ECTO....congrats on the trophy....love the stuffed salmon...was that dinner or an entry in the contest ??


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice. How many at the comp?


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 7, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks for the video ECTO....congrats on the trophy....love the stuffed salmon...was that dinner or an entry in the contest ??




It was for the Open Category well one was one was for us.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it's GREAT that you go up against some Big buck Smokers, and WIN!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

I finally got to watch the video-----Awesome!

That salmon looks over the top!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I finally got to watch the video-----Awesome!
> 
> That salmon looks over the top!!!
> 
> ...




I would expect a bear to like the salmon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I would expect a bear to like the salmon.


LOL----I'm on my way:


----------



## michael ark (Sep 7, 2011)

everything


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job my friend and like Todd said you certainly went up against some of the big boy smokers ! Love the video


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2011)

Great video!

Congrats!


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice job. Quite impressive. So is Squeeze Parkay the secret to award winning ribs?


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 7, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice job. Quite impressive. So is Squeeze Parkay the secret to award winning ribs?




Not a big secret but it helps everyone has different techniques some people use honey some use other things I like parkey and brown sugar.  Four comps three trophies so far in ribs the one I did not get a trophy in I strayed from my regular technique.


----------



## alelover (Sep 12, 2011)

Better not stray anymore then.


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 12, 2011)

alelover said:


> Better not stray anymore then.




Well that is the plan I got a plan on chicken though so we will be experimenting this weekend.


----------



## raptor700 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great job ECTO,

Over here where I'm at it's FBA country.

If you don't use Honey, Brown Sugar, and "the magic blue bottle" you'll never get a walk.

                
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  *Congrats*


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 12, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Great job ECTO,
> 
> Over here where I'm at it's FBA country.
> 
> ...


raptor I think that is eveywhere.....


----------



## raptor700 (Sep 13, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> raptor I think that is eveywhere.....


Thanks ECTO, I'm planning to do some KCBS in the future and didn't know how big the "sweet" really is.


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 13, 2011)

congrats on 3rd in ribs... it all looked great nice job


----------



## ewetho (Dec 4, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 7, 2011)

All I can say is "Ecto You're my Hero!" 

I am so stinking proud to call you friend!  You make me want to jump in and try competing.

Good job.  You do the site proud man!

r


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow this is a thread that just resurfaced.  Looks Like out next cook-off will be wild card weekend.  I will keep everyone up to date.


----------

